
Mordred brings Gatsby's “source data from anywhere” idea to the rest of us - feross
https://github.com/egoist/mordred
======
oh_boy
How does this compare to Sourcebit?

[https://github.com/stackbithq/sourcebit](https://github.com/stackbithq/sourcebit)

